# Allgemeine Fragen



## der_guenn (20. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

hier nur mal eine allgemeine Frage.
Ich will eine Maske programmieren, von der aus Datenbankabfragen gestartet werden können.
Wo legt ihr eigentlich die SQL-Queries ab? Eine Möglichkeit wäre das ganze natürlich hardcodiert in den Code zu schreiben.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze als Trigger oder als Konstante in der Datenbank abzulegen und mit der Maske einfach nur darauf zuzugreifen?

Gruß


----------



## Marcinek (20. Apr 2012)

Abfragen kann man als View in der DB "ablegen".

Änderungen wirst du entweder in einer Tabelle oder eine SQL Datei ablegen können.

Trigger sind ja was ganz anderes.

Eventuell hilft Squirrel?


----------



## der_guenn (20. Apr 2012)

super danke vielmals


----------

